# Cost of living



## BWD (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm thinking of moving to Cyprus. I have about £1,000 pension per month. (Pension gross £12,500 per annum but I believe if I choose to take it in Cyprus I can elect to be taxed at the standard rate which would allow me to receive the full amount tax free) Would that be enough for two people to live a modest life in Cyprus? We would want to run a car. Our budget to buy a property for would be in the region of £140,000~£180,000GB 

My wife and I are only 52 so this would be an early retirement but as my wife has ME we think she would benefit from us living in a warmer climate and somewhere where my pension would allow me to stay at home and look after her. 

At the moment we live in St Annes, Lancashire which is a lovely seaside town but would be willing to move for a better quality of life. 

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BWD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to Cyprus. I have about £1,000 pension per month. (Pension gross £12,500 per annum but I believe if I choose to take it in Cyprus I can elect to be taxed at the standard rate which would allow me to receive the full amount tax free) Would that be enough for two people to live a modest life in Cyprus? We would want to run a car. Our budget to buy a property for would be in the region of £140,000~£180,000GB
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,

Your budget would get you a 2 nice bedroom townhouse or apartment in the Paphos area.
Also your pension would support you if you are not wanting to go out for meals 2 or 3 times a week and you shopped sensibly.
As for tax you would certainly be well within the lower threshold before tax is payable. Income below 20k euros is tax free.

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

BWD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to Cyprus. I have about £1,000 pension per month. (Pension gross £12,500 per annum but I believe if I choose to take it in Cyprus I can elect to be taxed at the standard rate which would allow me to receive the full amount tax free) Would that be enough for two people to live a modest life in Cyprus? We would want to run a car. Our budget to buy a property for would be in the region of £140,000~£180,000GB
> 
> ...


You are thinking the same way as us. I don't have MS but the climate here is better for my joints. I think the things that help me most are having someone around to help and that the life here is so much less stressful. But the climate doesn't help everybody so I suggest you come out and try it for a prolonged holiday before you make a final decision.

If your wife has MS then is she getting sickness benefit or any of the disability benefits? If so, long term sickness benefit can be paid to her out here and so can the care component of Disability Living Allowance. Sadly the UK Government won't pay the mobility component of DLA if you live outside the UK. 

Also, if she is getting sickness benefit them your wife can get an E121 form that means that the UK NHS will pay for her medical care over here and if she registers you as her dependant then you can also get the same thing saving a fortune on health insurance. Do be aware, national medical care over here is basic and she may not be able to get expensive or very new medication over here without paying (and sometimes not at all).


----------



## BWD (Apr 15, 2009)

BabsM said:


> You are thinking the same way as us. I don't have MS but the climate here is better for my joints. I think the things that help me most are having someone around to help and that the life here is so much less stressful. But the climate doesn't help everybody so I suggest you come out and try it for a prolonged holiday before you make a final decision.
> 
> If your wife has MS then is she getting sickness benefit or any of the disability benefits? If so, long term sickness benefit can be paid to her out here and so can the care component of Disability Living Allowance. Sadly the UK Government won't pay the mobility component of DLA if you live outside the UK.
> 
> Also, if she is getting sickness benefit them your wife can get an E121 form that means that the UK NHS will pay for her medical care over here and if she registers you as her dependant then you can also get the same thing saving a fortune on health insurance. Do be aware, national medical care over here is basic and she may not be able to get expensive or very new medication over here without paying (and sometimes not at all).




Babs & Veronica you have both been most helpful. That has now given us a lot to consider. No doubt like many of you it involves weighing up our own needs for a better quality of life v those of older parent's who are starting to rely on us and on the other hand our own children/grandchildren and not being around for them as much. Still as far as the children/grandchildren are concerned there would always be somewhere nice for them to come on holiday wouldn't there!!

Thank you ~ Brian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BWD said:


> Babs & Veronica you have both been most helpful. That has now given us a lot to consider. No doubt like many of you it involves weighing up our own needs for a better quality of life v those of older parent's who are starting to rely on us and on the other hand our own children/grandchildren and not being around for them as much. Still as far as the children/grandchildren are concerned there would always be somewhere nice for them to come on holiday wouldn't there!!
> 
> Thank you ~ Brian


Those have always been my only concerns. My mum is 80 this year and on her own, but she comes over for a month in the winter and I go over for her birthday.
I miss my grandkids but when I go voer to the UK we have a lovely time and when they get older they can come visit


----------

